# REALidade



## José Luis Silva (Apr 7, 2007)

Olá

It is with immense satisfaction that I give to you to know the REALidade... I think that one was projecto sufficiently ambitious being that alone it was possible with the total availability of the Helder Cardoso (Vitlated), Manuel António (Manu 33) and António Domingues. Without wanting to force the advertising, I cannot leave to enhance the form as the Natural Aquario lead this projecto until the o end... Fulfilled rigorously in everything. 5 stars. Thanks Helder Friend, continues thus. and now, my REALidade

Setup:

Name: 
REALidade (Portuguese name = Reality)

Date:: 
31/03/07

Aquarium: 
Natural AquaGrande 120M 120x50x50 (cm)

Furniture: 
Natural Aquamovel 120M 120x50x80 (cm)

Light : 
2x Natural Aqua Sun 1 8k HQI 1x150W (Version with ADA LAmp 8000k included)
2x Natural Aqua Armstand 60P

Filtration System:
1xEheim Classic 2215 
1x Natural Aqua Inflow 13
1x Natural Aqua Outflow 13

Heat : 
Termostacto Fluval Tronic 300

System Substracto: 
4x ADA Aquasoil Malaya 9L
3x ADA Power Sand 2L
1x ADA Bacter 100
1x ADA Tormaline BC
1x ADA Clear Super
1x Plocher Penac

CO2:
1x Sistema de Co2 Pressorizado 2kg DYT
1x Natural Aqua Safe Difuser 1

Hardscape: 
25kg Natural Hardscape Mini/Medio Iwagumi
7kg Natural Hardscape Wood Amazonia

Fertelizer: 
1x ADA Bright k 250ml
1x ADA Green Bacter 50ml
1x ADA Green Bright STEP 1 250ml
1x ADA EAC 50ml

Flora da Tropica e Natural Aquario:

Planta Ludwigia Inclinata var. Cuba 
Planta Rotala rotundifolia 
Planta Anubias Barteri var. nana "Petite"
Planta Anubias Barteri var. nana
Planta Microsorium pteropus
Planta Echinodorus barthii
Planta Hemianthus Callitrichoides Cuba
Planta Rotala Sp Green
Planta Anubias species
Planta Echinodorus tenellus
Planta Vesicularia sp mos
Planta Vallisneria Nana

Fauna:

50 Paracheirodon innesi
20 Caridina japonica
10 Otocinclus spp.
6 Crossocheilus siamensis

Foto 31/03/07


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

WOW!!!!!

ADA heaven!

Can't wait to see it all put together!


----------



## José Luis Silva (Apr 7, 2007)

Olá to All

Thanks for all the coments, are always important.

I use to advantage to leave plus one of the stages of the setup of the REALidade

Id liked to have more availability to intervine more in the forums but my occupations do not allow me, however go actualiz in the measure of possivel.

The Hardscape of the REALidade is then here.

1º ADA Power Sand










2º ADA Bacter 100
ADA Clear Super
ADA Tormaline BC
Pocher Penac










3º ADA Aquasoil Malaya
25kg Natural Hardscape Mini/Medio Iwagumi
7kg Natural Hardscape Wood Amazonia










bye bye


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

Can't wait to see this planted. The hardscape is great, very eye-catching.


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

This is going to be sweet!


----------



## José Luis Silva (Apr 7, 2007)

Olá, for that they waited plus an update goes my "wet" REALidade here...

One more time thank to all your commentaries and all your suggestions, but as they must understand the profile was traced... what, does not say, that some suggestions until were acceptable.

One of the caracteristicas that this projecto provided to me was the allotment of experiencias and knowledge very, for the responsibility of this and other forums related with this our great passion. The Aquariofilia.

Well, let us leave us of colloquy after all therefore what you want photos are same... briefly show more... One hug.


----------



## zig (Jul 3, 2005)

Very nice, I like the layout, will keep an eye on this thread with interest.


----------



## rich311k (Jun 24, 2006)

I think that this is going to grow in incredibly. I will wait impatiently for updates.


----------



## Dave Spencer (Mar 4, 2007)

That is a lovely looking set up with plenty of promise.

I have seen the Natural Aquario products before and am very impressed. I wish I could get them in the UK.

Dave.


----------



## UG Dude! (Apr 12, 2007)

Looking good!


----------



## José Luis Silva (Apr 7, 2007)

Helo to ALL

Thanks for all the coments

I let you here with a new photo, with the cristal water, so you can see in detail the aquarium.










i hope you enjoy.

bye bye


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

OH man! sweet hombre!


----------



## RuiEstrelinha (Feb 23, 2004)

Viva José,

O aquário para já está de facto impressionante, do melhor do que tenho visto ao nivel de aquascaping por terras lusas! 

Parabéns e continua o excelente trabalho!

Essas rochas são magnificas, espero que não as deixes serem tapadas pelas plantinhas 

Abraço,


----------



## José Luis Silva (Apr 7, 2007)

Hello to all

Thanks for all the coments

Obrigado Rui Estrelinha.

New Update of the tank. The tank has got 1 month old.

I hope you enjoy.




























bye bye


----------



## FAAO (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi,

Nice tank!Keep us updated!

Regards,

Filipe Oliveira


----------



## Genin (Jan 28, 2007)

wow great updates. that tank is amazing.


----------



## Green Reef (Apr 26, 2007)

Could you tell me what the cnetral plant is? - The above the surface with the lilly type flower.


----------



## jerome63770 (Jul 19, 2006)

Wow ! Extra job !

It's very hard to mix woods and rocks and finally obtain a good hardscape... and you do it perfectly.


----------



## José Luis Silva (Apr 7, 2007)

Hello

It's been some time since the past update...

So time to show some new photos.























































bye bye


----------



## rchaves (Mar 2, 2006)

Wow excellent tank and pics


----------



## rich311k (Jun 24, 2006)

Incredible tank!


----------



## Jessie (Apr 23, 2007)

WOW this really turned into a spectacular set up! Excellent job! I LOVE it.


----------



## arowanaman (Jun 14, 2006)

I really like those ADA esk looking lights how do they compare to the prices of the ADA lights? and where do you get them?


Amazing job on all of the changing faces of the tank too all are great.


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

nice tank, is that aquasoil? i love how the hc has grown in this is the first tank ive seen discus with an hc carpet what temperature do you keep your tank at?


----------



## Jacek Pawlowski (Apr 23, 2004)

Very nice scape, I really like it. 
How long do you keep the lights on for? Do you use both HQI lamps during the entire time.


----------



## zig (Jul 3, 2005)

Very nice tank, well done.


----------



## lotus02 (Feb 16, 2005)

Awesome tank discus look amazing then again I like to see discus.


----------



## varez (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi,

I saw this tank at José Luis Silva home and i have to say that this tank is AWESOME.The best i ever saw.He have thousands of shrimps and the discus are very healthy.The flora is unreal, sometimes i dought that the plants are of plastic because they are so perfect.Thanks to let me saw that at your home.I like so mutch the Nature feeling of it.Having a High Teck planted tank with discus is very dificult, and congratulations for that...Continue update us...:mrgreen:


----------



## UG Dude! (Apr 12, 2007)

Incredible tank!


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Beautiful tank!


----------



## absinthe_fi (Dec 5, 2006)

helder makes the best equipment - just like ADA and for a fraction of the cost! 

your tank is beautiful!!


----------



## ed seeley (Dec 1, 2006)

Amazing scape, amazing plants and amazing fish! Lost for words!


----------



## ReefJones (Feb 23, 2006)

Very Nice Tank! Great growth!
Reef


----------

